# Ear Cleaning



## kimi (Jul 29, 2010)

I tried to find this -but couldn't. What do you use to clean their ears? I know there are many products out there, but was wondering if there is anything from home that would do the job. I looked at the ingredients, and it appears alcohol is the main ingredient. Does anyone dilute alcohol and water maybe to do this?


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

This is probably a big no-no but I just use regular ultra soft Kleenex :blush:
If I see some buildup in their ears I grab a tissue, wrap it around my index finger and wipe the inside of the ear. (Just don't ball it up or they'll go deaf hehe). I used to buy the expensive drying stuff from the vet but Jax hates the smell (or associates it with liquid in his ear) and runs the other way when I start setting up. Ever since I started using Kleenex his ears have been infection free.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Ear cleaner is very cheap and is already made for what you want, so I just buy some. There are some people that make their own and it's some sort of blue liquid. You could probably do a search for it here. The important things are that it's drying and not too harsh on the ears.


----------



## zone9alady (May 18, 2010)

I was using ear wipes I got from the pet store. My vet said that's a waste of money. Use 50/50 white vinegar and tepid water. Slowly pour in ear canal and rub base of ear gently (20 seconds) to loosen dirt. Then let dog shake it out, (best to do outside) LOL! 

Then I dry off ears with soft tissue. I do this once every week or two depending on how dirty his ears get.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I buy ear cleaner from my vet. It's not expensive, only about $8 for a bottle. 

I just squeeze it in, rub the ear for about 30 seconds and then let them shake it out. I have one that hates the sound of the bottle in the ear, so I saturate a cotton ball with the solution and place it in the opening of the ear (not shoved down) and then close and rub which squeezes the solution into the ear and then they just shake the cotton ball out.

I have also heard that diluted apple cider vinegar is an excellent ear cleaner and the acid in the vinegar helps keep bacteria from growing.


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

for normal cleaning purposes, use a mix of up to 50% organic apple cider vinegar (Bragg's is what I use) and 50% non-chlorinated, non-fluoridated water; can use as low as 1 part ACV to 3 parts water.....non drying and works wonders.....I emptied one of those insanely expensive ear cleaner bottles I had bought from a vet many moons ago and use this mix instead.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i just checked my dogs ears and they're clean.
my dog is 3 years old and i only remember
cleaning his ears once.

if i saw heavy build up i would take him to the Vet
for ear cleaning.


----------



## Taylor (Apr 7, 2009)

I usually just grab a baby wipe and wipe away. Gentle but clean.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I use a solution of 20% vinegar, 10% peroxide, and 70% water washing monthly since my dog clean each other's ears as it is. I squirt only a little in, massage, and wipe with a thin wash cloth


----------



## Ellie (Jun 26, 2009)

I bought cleaner from the pet store, and it was fairly cheap. You just put in only like 5 drops and then squish the ear around to loosen the buildup. Then the dog will shake its head. Only do it once a month (or less, because I forget) and it seems to work just fine.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Equal parts warm water & white vinager. Squirt the solution down the ear, rub the base of the ear, dog will shake head and will help release the gunk. With guaze or a tight cotton ball clean inside of ear-not going no more than knuckle deep into ear.


----------



## Sultan (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice. I just noticed my 4 month old had dirt in his ears. I'm going to look for the ear cleaner at the pet shop


----------



## Mike K (Jul 18, 2010)

Taylor said:


> I usually just grab a baby wipe and wipe away. Gentle but clean.


we use them too on our dog.


----------



## The Judge (Mar 26, 2010)

We use germ x hand lotion.


----------



## Rise (Sep 15, 2010)

You can buy alcohol and just put some of that on a cotton ball and clean out the dogs ears. I only do it after a bath as more of a drying agent to ensure water didn't get down there. 

I work in a grooming salon and we mostly use alcohol as well.

If you are having an ear infection you can make your own stuff to clean/treat that as well. It also works great as just a cleaning agent.

16 Oz. Isopropyl Alcohol 
4 Tablespoons Boric Acid Powder 
16 Drops Gentian Violet Solution 1% 
Mix together in alcohol bottle and shake well. 

You have to shake it every time before use as well.


----------



## king_man (Dec 15, 2012)

my dog is 2 months and 2 weeks ... if i clean my dog'ears is that will effect on the standing of his ears ?


----------

